# Early beretta 92



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

I recently purchased an early beretta 92 with the heel magazine release. Looks to be in at least 98% condition and unfired. Has the step down on the slide. The bluing is deep and amazing. How many were imported? How many had the step down in the slide? Has a beretta gun case but doubt it's original. Are these collectible? What are the values on these? I gave $450 at a local pawn shop. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

I've been looking for one of those for years.


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

Rhynalds71 said:


> I've been looking for one of those for years.


It's hard to find any information on the early 92's. The serial number is under 1000. Very nice piece.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Would like to see pics!


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Rhynalds71 said:


> I've been looking for one of those for years.


+1


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow beautiful! You hanging on to that? Want to let that go?


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

I think I'm going to hold onto it


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Good decision.


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm not even sure what they go for.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

They can get up there in price, if it is the real deal. Does it look like it was reblued? I'm not a expert on the original 92, but I'm pretty sure that front sight isn't original, with the orange dot on the front post.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Kevinv428 can I ask what state you are from.


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

Orange front sight is an over lay. Front sight being fixed to the slide. It appears to me to be original bluing. I'm in Ohio.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok I see. There is info on the "step slide" on the web. You don't plan on firing that do you? If ever want to part with it, let me know.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

http://sigforum.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/430601935/m/6390011644


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks for the info. All my guns are shooters. I will shoot the beretta occasionally. Was just wondering if I did good on the purchase price of $450.


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes I do believe you did well on that purchase. They are well sought after, I hope someday I can run into my dream gun. (Original 92 step slide). It's your gun, and you can do what you want with it. If I owned a first series 92 step slide, it would be in the safe. They are worth $$$$. Good find


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

How much are they worth roughly?


----------



## Rhynalds71 (Feb 26, 2018)

I really can't answer that. I'm not a appraiser. Google Beretta 92 step slide for sale. And read the link I sent you.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Congratulations! You have done well with your purchase. Take some time do research on what you have there. See post #15 again. It is in your hands now so enjoy it in what ever manner you want. There are some of us that would love to have a Beretta 92 step slide. I am of the mindset now that I am older that my firearms are all shooters. This one would be one I would make a safe Queen.(maybe)
**Before you shoot it-> again get some detailed history on what you have. I too am not a appraiser but would get a detailed review of this Beretta.
Keep your powder dry and good luck!


----------



## Kevinv428 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok. Thank you. Did not know the rarity of these things. A quick google search showed some astronomical prices for these early ones.


----------

